

Ask HN: If you could ask Facebook Analytics any question, what would it be? - hammock

Wondering if you could sit down with the Facebook analytics team and ask or talk about anything, what would it be?
======
dholowiski
How many people sign in to facebook on an average day, how many of those
people interact with facebook and how many of those click on an ad?

